

Ask HN: 15 minute server load average over 125 - elliottcarlson

So we are preparing to launch a site on Monday and one of our servers stores and serves PDF's as well as converts the PDF's to individual screens from each page in the PDF.<p>One of my coworkers decided to create a recursive script to upload the needed launch files (2000+) via Curl to the API of this media server. This server was never optimized to handle all these requests and now the server is unresponsive with the last command that was accepted approx 4 hours ago showing the loads as:<p>10:51:04 up 86 days,  3:39,  2 users,  load average: 187.47, 175.52, 128.39<p>A top result from about 20 minutes prior showed:<p>top - 10:34:55 up 86 days,  3:23,  2 users,  load average: 109.13, 81.57, 48.53<p>He should've stopped the process then, but now we are in this mess... Should I just restart the server or will this load possibly eventually catch up?
======
elliottcarlson
Other relevant top info from the one that was working earlier:

top - 10:34:55 up 86 days, 3:23, 2 users, load average: 109.13, 81.57, 48.53

Tasks: 318 total, 115 running, 203 sleeping, 0 stopped, 0 zombie

Cpu(s): 45.1%us, 8.3%sy, 45.4%ni, 0.0%id, 0.0%wa, 0.0%hi, 1.2%si, 0.0%st

Mem: 3919896k total, 3360108k used, 559788k free, 4332k buffers

Swap: 5963768k total, 2167852k used, 3795916k free, 264276k cached

